# lm_sensors not supported anymore - tool for replacement ?

## nox3r

HEllo,

My sensors-detect outpout:

fam15h_power it87 k10temp, k10temp is most important for me, because iam unable to check my cpu temperature now, I can see only gpu temp.

Unfortunately I dont have following module in my system, cannot find in kernel, as I know it should be included in lm_sensors package (lm_sensors 3.4.0)

Official lm_sensors doesnt work, as I know lm_sensors is not longer development. Do you know any other tool for replacement ?  :Question: 

----------

## mike155

The old lm_sensors website seems to be down, but the project is still alive.

 *Quote:*   

> For hwmon:
> 
> New mailing list: linux-hwmon@vger.kernel.org
> 
> New project web site: http://hwmon.wiki.kernel.org
> ...

 

See: http://marc.info/?l=lm-sensors&m=145868501607656&w=2Last edited by mike155 on Wed May 04, 2016 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Buffoon

k10temp is in kernel, FWIW. Never heard of lm_sensors having its own modules.

----------

## Logicien

The package Lm-sensors do not compile Linux kernel modules but depend on the good kernel modules to be able to report sensor values on a computer.

In the Device Drivers/Hardware Monitoring support section of hte Linux kernel you have AMD family 10h+ temperature sensor (CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP), module k10temp.

In the Device Drivers/Hardware Monitoring support section of the Linux kernel you have AMD Family 15h processor power (CONFIG_SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER), module fam15h_power.

In the Device Drivers/Hardware Monitoring support section of the Linux kernel you have ITE IT87xx and compatibles (CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87), module it87.

----------

## Tony0945

Also CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP.

But I too, would like some development. The Achilles heel seems to be finding the scale factors and offsets from the module readings.

----------

## nox3r

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> The package Lm-sensors do not compile Linux kernel modules but depend on the good kernel modules to be able to report sensor values on a computer.
> 
> In the Device Drivers/Hardware Monitoring support section of hte Linux kernel you have AMD family 10h+ temperature sensor (CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP), module k10temp.
> 
> In the Device Drivers/Hardware Monitoring support section of the Linux kernel you have AMD Family 15h processor power (CONFIG_SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER), module fam15h_power.
> ...

 

Damn I realized right now that there is another section of thermal sensors - Device Drivers/Hardware Monitoring, thx

----------

## Cyker

At least you get some readings; I have an MSI A88XM-E45 and literally no sensor works on it:

The k10temp readings for the CPU are totally off, the radeon reading for the GPU part are totally off, the fam15h_power-pci just holds its hands up and says N/A and the main sensort chip is apparently a Fintek F71868A which doesn't look like it will ever be supported...!

ACPI my shiny metal donkey...

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

 *Quote:*   

> The k10temp readings for the CPU are totally off, the radeon reading for the GPU part are totally off,

 

I use gkrellm to display these things.  My k10temp appears to be right on as does the temp reading for my video card which uses the nouveau drivers.

gkrellm does depend on lm_sensors for some things.

I keep x11-plugins/gkrellm-cpufreq in my local overlay

----------

## Cyker

Yeah, it's annoying as you'd think k10temp would just work, but it seems AMD decided for some reason to present the temp info differently for each gen of their CPUs!

It seems it's a common thing that each time AMD release a new CPU we have to wait a few kernel versions before some poor sod is able to patch the k10temp module for yet another variation!  :Laughing: 

----------

